# T-Cut Classic Clay Bar Kit Test



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*We have for testing here the...

T-Cut Classic Clay Bar Kit.... Big thank you to... Jade of Tetrosyl

So Box Pic...










Destructions....:lol:










Contents...










This been...

1 x 100g Clay Bar.... Weighing in at... 111g.
1 x 500ml Clay Liquid ... 556g.
1 x 500ml Clay Wax ...581g... Exclusive to the Clay Kit.
1 x 250mm x 250mm Microfibre.

Clay Liquid no smell as such but if pushed i would say washing up liquid like.

Similar consistency to a made up washing up liquid solution.

Clay Wax almost Orange Chewit or Starburst/Opalfruit smell.
I say this as its not a very strong scent but its there, i get a slight chemical undertone if i keep stiffing it...:lol:

Consistency is typical creamy state.

The Clay Bar has a putty like smell to it...
feels dense straight out the pack, i would say the workability is between the Bilt Hamber regular and there soft.
Is rather tacky but no transfer to the fingers.

So Car had been snow foamed and power washed twice...

Instructions state about 1 foot area at a time.
The Spray is very luby and once sprayed on you get the oil slick effect once you start spreading it.
Spreads well and seams to have a good workability time, this is with overcast sky so no direct sun and nice ambient temperature.

I normally when claying do a section and dry there and then.
However this time i did as a good few do and clay and wash after.

Box says about 30 mins to clay dependent on vehicle size and i took my average 45 mins.

Now once clayed the residue will look like someone has been at it with windowlene...:lol:










Now rinsing with hose did nothing to remove this, so wipe over with My shampoo of choice...

Removed most of this, then the second wiping did for the rest...:thumb:

Now all dried off... To the Clay Wax application...:thumb:

This smelt even better in use, the light orange fragrance was a pleasure.

This was where i used the supplied Microfibre.

Instructions are use damp and this enables just a tip up of the bottle with the microfibre over the opening and this small amount would do half the bonnet or say a wing or door.

Went on a doddle and in a few spots i had some darkening on the microfibre and thought is this a cleanser and getting dirt out others i had tried failed to?

However having remembered i had tried some colour charging if you like, a bit back and as it was only a few spots and the whole was clear i put it down to that.

I did try the wax on the trims for staining especially as textured on the bumper strips.

The smooth mirrors had the wax wipe off easy once dried.

The Side textured trims took a bit more elbow grease but not too much to remove.

Its on the trims that i got a good deal of cleaning action...:lol:










Now on the whole it all wiped off fine, but where it was thicker...:lol:










It took a little bit more removal...

Even this section having been buffed once just needed another buffing after doing some more removal else where.

I did need some QD on a few small areas and all these incidents were at the end of the waxing stage... My feelings are that i allowed the cloth to dry out too much and as it built with polish and dried, i was laying down too much...:wall:

Would work well one panel at a time and infact if you keep the cloth damp then the thin coats will enable a whole car to be done before removal.

Best to stick to a panel at a time personally to ensure total ease of removal.

I did 50/50 on bonnet at start and to check smoothness and the clayed side ws as expected smoother.

I Clayed the other side and when it came to waxing i just did one side again to test.

The Waxed side felt even smoother still and if i ran fingers over the un waxed side it left a little mark from oils in the skin, on the waxed side however there were none.

So all done apart from half the bonnet to see water performance...










looked well after, but at 6.15pm... time not great for photographing.










Now i used about half the clay... 53 grams.

The Clay Liquid... 226 grams.

The Clay wax... 25 grams.

Now the polo is well kept so not overly contaminated, so cant say how harsh the clay is it didnt feel harsh and i did get contamination on the bar including the bit of tar i could not even see... no surprise on Black...:lol:

Removed the pollen etc...

The car has had no protection on for a few months.

The Lube was very lubed and was nice to use.

The Clay Wax should last ages and in that respect the pack is not bad at all.

The Lube and clay would enable a twice yearly clay session and the clay wax should see the year out and beyond and thats if you did each month...:thumb:

Thank you as ever to Jade for the Sample...:thumb:

*


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice write up, again :thumb:.

30 minutes to clay an average car!! Takes me well-over a hour to clay every panel on an average car .


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice write up, thanks fella


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Claying time takes me around the 45/60 Minutes point.
Some well covered stuff probably longer.
Takes as long as needed.
However possibly an Aygo etc would be the 30 Mins mark but always contamination varies.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice review mate :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another top review bud... And the product doesnt seem too bad which i am quite surprised at, altho i don't think ill be veering away from my BH Soft just yet... but still not a bad little kit if you are looking to purchase a quite extensive little bundle in one shot!


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> Another top review bud... And the product doesnt seem too bad which i am quite surprised at, altho i don't think ill be veering away from my BH Soft just yet... but still not a bad little kit if you are looking to purchase a quite extensive little bundle in one shot!


Looks like it'd be ok for a Halfords 3 for 2 special


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Could make a Christmas pressie etc...:wave:

A one hit maintenance product... provided you give them another microfibre to take the residue off with.

I personally feel that claying is the best bang for buck item there is....:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

If this was in halford 3 for 2 it would have to be the ultimate package of:

AG Super Resin Polish
T-CUT Classic Clay Bar
AG HD Wax

That would be my total spend at Halfrauds, altho do i "Really" need another LSP???


----------

